# Interview with Mr. Di Guoyong, Xingyiquan expert -  an old interview



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2015)

From an old, no longer updated webpage: ChinaFromInside.com Jarek's Chinese Martial Arts Pages

Interview with Mr. Di Guoyong, Xingyiquan expert from Beijing and president of the Beijing Xingyiquan Research Association


----------

